
Absolutely Epic 1974 Letter From Cleveland Browns to a Fan - jedwhite
http://m.clevescene.com/cleveland/blogs/Post?basename=absolutely-epic-1974-letter-from-cleveland-browns-to-a-fan&day=22&id=scene-and-heard&month=12&year=2010
======
chris_wot
The lawyer who sent that letter a. Got chewed out by the Browns owner for
sending the missive, and b. has stated he was young and rash and regrets
sending the response. However, the recipient of the response said he got a
laugh out of it!

1\.
[http://www.snopes.com/business/consumer/browns.asp](http://www.snopes.com/business/consumer/browns.asp)

